# WINSPOOL.DLL not found



## JohnPearce2 (Jan 22, 2003)

I recently had a windows problem and had to clean my hard drive completly and re-install all my programs and operatiang system. Before I could re-install an anti-virus software,someone in my household opened an email with the I-worm/yaha.k virus. I was able to download AVG 6.0 anti virus software from GRISOFT.com and remove the yaha.k, both from windows and also ran it from DOS. The problem I am having now, is when I try to open some, not all of my programs, I am getting the following error message . The error message is as follows..." ERROR STARTING PROGRAM... A REQUIRED DLL FILE, WINSPOOL.DVR, WAS NOT FOUND" This message appears whenever I attempt to open one of several programs, and the program will not open. The virus also has effected my start menu, so my firewall and others will not open upon start of the computer. I cannot uninstall/install software either from disc or hard drive because of the same error message. Any suggestions on how to fix
the problem without wiping out the drive again? Is there a way to replaced the missing WINSPOOL.drv so the programs affected by the virus will open? HELP...Ive tried everything I know


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

the easist fix would be to reinstall windows over itself.

Boot into windows, insert the windows cd and run the setup program. (or copy the win98 directory to your harddrive and run it from there...faster that way). this will reinstall the system files(you will have to redownload any updates, etc) but keep all your settings intact.

Make sure you are actually inside windows before you run setup. if you boot from the cd or run it from a command prompt it will overwrite all of your settings.


----------



## JohnPearce2 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ill try it later today and let you know what happened. Appreciate the help

John


----------



## chatman (Apr 22, 2003)

Is winspool.drv missing error message caused by a virus, and how was it fixed, M y problem started when I could`nt open ie 6
now i can`t open 90 % of my files, I need a quick fix


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

You can run a free virus scan here....

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

as per a quick fix?...what os are you running.

If its windows XP or Windows 2K you can do a repair installation.

if 98 you will be stuck reinstalling if the virus scanner doesnt fix it.


----------



## chatman (Apr 22, 2003)

I fixed winspool.drv, the file was missing, I copied a file from my other pc and put it in windows/system, getting ready to resetup
IE6


----------



## urikorulzs2 (Apr 9, 2004)

about the copying windows directory, how do u do that?


----------

